# Squirrel Traps for sale



## Mitchell25 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a few squirrel traps I am selling. I am asking $25.00 plus shipping for them. They are repeating traps and I have used them and had great luck. If anyone is interested, please let me know.
Thanks,
Earlie J Mitchell


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

how big are they are they big enought ot trap a ****


----------

